# Are boots "stretchable"?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get the liner heat molded with a toe cap on.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Get the liner heat molded with a toe cap on.


What about the actual boot itself? Will that give at all? 

Thanks!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> What about the actual boot itself? Will that give at all?
> 
> Thanks!


No. It doesn't matter. The liner can stretch out to almost a whole size. If that is confusing pull the liner out of the boot.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> No. It doesn't matter. The liner can stretch out to almost a whole size. If that is confusing pull the liner out of the boot.


Good deal, going to use a blow-dryer and stick a shoe stretcher in the liner, thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

say chi sin lo said:


> Good deal, going to use a blow-dryer and stick a shoe stretcher in the liner, thanks!


And you're not going to do shit to that liner. Go to a shop and get them heat molded.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> Good deal, going to use a blow-dryer and stick a shoe stretcher in the liner, thanks!


Have a professional do it. A hair dryer isn't gonna do much.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And you're not going to do shit to that liner. Go to a shop and get them heat molded.





Altephor said:


> Have a professional do it. A hair dryer isn't gonna do much.


Alright... :dry:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And you're not going to do shit to that liner. Go to a shop and get them heat molded.


geez...BA is so nice today ....would have expected a few cunty words


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> geez...BA is so nice today ....would have expected a few cunty words


A few cunty words.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

totally out of curiosity as the shops will do it for free, but what is the difference over a hair dryer/warm rice/whatever else you've read on the internet for doing it. 

Lower heat higher/lower volume? When I had mine done they just stuff them on the tubes and let it heat for 15m, not like they did anything special in particular. Will say I was amazed that my right foot hasn't ached once since having them done, so it surely can work as advertised.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

f00bar said:


> totally out of curiosity as the shops will do it for free, but what is the difference over a hair dryer/warm rice/whatever else you've read on the internet for doing it.
> 
> Lower heat higher/lower volume? When I had mine done they just stuff them on the tubes and let it heat for 15m, not like they did anything special in particular. Will say I was amazed that my right foot hasn't ached once since having them done, so it surely can work as advertised.


I don't know much about heat molding, but what the OP needs done is packing up the toe box. Not stretching the liner. If he stretches the liner (and I'm not sure that's physically possible) then the liner will fold inside the boot and that won't work.

So yeah, even if he can get the right temperature it won't work.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

the grouch said:


> I don't know much about heat molding, but what the OP needs done is packing up the toe box. Not stretching the liner. If he stretches the liner (and I'm not sure that's physically possible) *then the liner will fold inside the boot and that won't work.*
> 
> So yeah, even if he can get the right temperature it won't work.


That's why I asked if this will work because I figured even if I stretched the liner, it'll still be restricted by the shell of the boots... What do you all think?


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

say chi sin lo said:


> That's why I asked if this will work because I figured even if I stretched the liner, it'll still be restricted by the shell of the boots... What do you all think?


The idea is not to stretch the liner. Is to compress the front so there is more room for your toes. I will now join the chorus and say: go to a shop and get them heat molded.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

the grouch said:


> The idea is not to stretch the liner. Is to compress the front so there is more room for your toes. I will now join the chorus and say: go to a shop and get them heat molded.


Done, the guy even offered to heat mold it again free of charge because he thinks I would need another go at it. :jumping1:


----------

